# Secret to changing couplers?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Any tips would be appreciated. Any way to hold the coupler, spring and coupler holder together while my big fat fingers attempt to pop into those tiny holes? 
black on black does not help to see what I'm doing, Trucks rotating does not help either! The one I just changed took abought 1/2 hour and several springs. Thanks, Don


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I learned to just swap out the trucks. It costs more, but the headache goes away.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

My tip is always get NIMT to change couplers for me!!!

HAHAHA!!!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

If you can remove the truck and get it out of your way the task becomes MUCH easier.
That being said, I also use this technique quite a bit..........1) try, 2) swear,
3) try, 4) swear, 5) try, 6) swear........you get the idea.  
Bob


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

All I know about it is that a grown man should be subjected to such agony. My experience was fly springs that become immediately lost in the carpet. Please, save your self from thew agony and ulcers..... by new trucks with the coupler.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Carl,
Good thing my train layout is in a building about 80 feet from the house.
I'm always totally alone so nobody can hear my system.....1) try, 2) swear....
repeat....repeat.....repeat....
However, after about 15 minutes I'm forced to open the door to let some of the blue haze escape!  :laugh:
Bob


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

While I did not yesterday I did learn some words in the Navy that help a little. Don


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

A very good pair of pointed twezzers, a flat blade pick, a large shoe box (to contain flying parts), a magnifying visor, and adult beverage of choice!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

:laugh:


NIMT said:


> A very good pair of pointed twezzers, a flat blade pick, a large shoe box (to contain flying parts), a magnifying visor, and adult beverage of choice!


Sean,
Have them all......use them all.......but still 1) try, 2) swear, 1) try, 2) swear, ........repeat X 48 or so....hwell: :laugh:
When I run out of adult beverage of choice I generally call it a night! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

raleets said:


> When I run out of adult beverage of choice I generally call it a night! :laugh: :laugh:


Me too!
Or if i fall asleep and my head hits the work bench!


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I thought that drilling a tiny hole in the back of the coupler housing and in the flat part of the coupler and using a pin to hold the spring and coupler in place then pull the pin out after it is in place.
Hopefully I will not have to do another anytime soon. Don


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Thai is what I thought also......spring still goes flying into the great land of the carpet and never to be found again.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Me too!
> Or if i fall asleep and my head hits the work bench!


It was the 9th miracle of the world.....the head hit the workbench.....all the little parts and pieces jumped up into proper place.....and when you woke up the little bugger was just like new! Just like in the movies, right? hwell:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I usually get lucky and manage to miss them on the way down!
But sometimes I do my best work while sleeping!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

In my younger years I also did my best work in the dark......I think.....uhh, yeah, been a long time ago.....kinda recall that stuff.....sheeeeze!


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

have not tried yet but how abought gluing the spring to the back of the coupler? Don


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

The glue idea does help. I super glued 2 springs to the back of the couple. It was not as easy as I thought and the strength of bond between the metal spring and plastic is not very strong. I will try again with liquid nails.
BTW; It is possible to loose springs this way also but not as many . Don


----------



## Thorsdad (Dec 21, 2011)

I use Vaseline to hold the springs, works for me.(Most of the time)


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Woah guys, adult beverages?? I'm not of age to be viewing a discussion about adult beverages... :laugh::laugh:


----------

